# Nissan Sunny 1.6 SLX E16i motor oil?



## mobieus (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi.

First thread in this forum so I dont know really if its in the right place (mods feel free to move it  )

My question si quite simple, I need to change the motor oil in my Nissan Sunny 1.6 SLX (3 doors) with an E16i Engine but I can´t find any info in the manual or on the net on what oil to use 

Someone know this?


Cheers!!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

most likely 5w30


----------

